# 1962 Fender Stratocaster



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Nothing notable as far as I can tell, I just can't imagine doing a deal for $20 grand on Kijiji. Seems like a recipe to get jumped for $20 grand or get your 60's Strat stolen.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Was jusssst gonna post this. You beat me to it! 20k seems high for a refin. But great colour choice.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Only 2 pics?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

If it’s just a body refin, done properly, and all else is straight, it’s easily worth $17k in this market.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

GeorgeMich said:


> Was jusssst gonna post this. You beat me to it! 20k seems high for a refin. But great colour choice.


$20k seems high for an amount of cash for me to bring to a strangers house, lol.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

fogdart said:


> If it’s just a body refin, done properly, and all else is straight, it’s easily worth $17k in this market.


Seems like a lot of dough for a refin. The current vintage market is definitely in a bubble right now. Not doubting your knowledge but I’d be hard pressed to shell out 17K.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

It is likely a bubble, but it might not be. The vintage market has gone pretty crazy... 2006-2008 crazy and beyond. But what we’ve never seen before is players grade gear being so desirable and expensive. If the seller takes good photos of the guitar, uses the right classified platforms, and is friendly/knowledgeable he might even get $17k USD. 2017/2018 that woulda been a $12-14k CAD guitar. 2020/2021 easily $17k.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

He’s pretty much giving away a Grand Cherokee grill


----------



## shasha (Feb 17, 2018)

I would have to agree with fogdart - the vintage market it is hot right now. The 12Fret sold a 61 strat within a week a little while ago for 28500. Vintage 335's are selling for more now than 2008 pre crash prices. We are in a all time high price bubble?


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

shasha said:


> I would have to agree with fogdart - the vintage market it is hot right now. The 12Fret sold a 61 strat within a week a little while ago for 28500. Vintage 335's are selling for more now than 2008 pre crash prices. We are in a all time high price bubble?


That 61 had an awesome flamed neck eh. Was a really cool one.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

That ‘61 was purchased from the The Fret and immediately consigned at Retrofret in Brooklyn for $35k USD. I believe it sold very quickly from there too. Someone locally realized the potential of that guitar especially in the US market.


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

Had a 61 a few years back, completely original down to the pots. Neck had tons of birds-eye never seen another like it. Moved on to another custodian.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Only 2 pics?


And this is one of them. WTF?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> And this is one of them. WTF?


No kidding. Bizzaro listing. Dude is lying down with his strat and puffer and this is the picture he posts?
The lack of effort speaks volumes.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

mick.335 said:


> Had a 61 a few years back, completely original down to the pots. Neck had tons of birds-eye never seen another like it. Moved on to another custodian.
> View attachment 370776


Im pretty sure that’s the one that just sold out of the 12th Fret and Retrofret. I believe @faracaster may have owned it decades ago


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, provenance sounds right, I remember Dan working at used sound at that time - he was at Songbird the year before and at Steve's by decade's end. There was a ton of great gear going through Used Sound at the time. I remember a walnut-finish Gibson Doubleneck, a stack of HiWatt heads used by Kim Mitchell and Peter Fredette, a 12-piece stainless steel Ludwig, Oberheim synths... Of course there were also stacks of reel-to-reels that people used to kid Hans about, although apparently they sold and brought in some cash. It was a fun place.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

If the @fogdart is right it might be worth someone trying to grab it on the cheap and getting a proper refin by Gord Miller or someone along those lines.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Sneaky said:


> And this is one of them. WTF?




So...much....fail...

Imagine yourself after taking the bait, being ripped off and beaten up. Sitting in hospital, reviewing this picture to see what went wrong....


----------



## Gimli8 (Dec 20, 2019)

zztomato said:


> No kidding. Bizzaro listing. Dude is lying down with his strat and puffer and this is the picture he posts?
> The lack of effort speaks volumes.


He added a few pictures now. Still had to be in the photo though. Lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A new set of (all 6 ) strings and a cleaning of the fretboard would be a nice gesture...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

zztomato said:


> No kidding. Bizzaro listing. Dude is lying down with his strat and puffer and this is the picture he posts?
> The lack of effort speaks volumes.


I feel dirty after looking at that. 1/10, would not touch that guitar without a good disinfecting.


----------



## mick.335 (Sep 23, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Im pretty sure that’s the one that just sold out of the 12th Fret and Retrofret. I believe @faracaster may have owned it decades ago


The guy I sold it to still has it. He knew the original owner (name was scratched on the trem block). Both of them played in numerous Alberta bands. Don't think he'll ever sell it.


----------

